# Are Routan's prewired for DVD?



## darkalley (Aug 15, 2008)

What are my aftermarket options for a overhead DVD player? Anyone know if all routans com pre-wired? Any help is greatly appreciated.
Jim


----------



## yellamo (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Are Routan's prewired for DVD? (darkalley)*

I can tell you that they are most definitely NOT prewired for DVD. We bought an SEL w/Nav and the RSE later. Big process.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Are Routan's prewired for DVD? (darkalley)*

I can also tell you, with similiar confidence, that the sateliite radio is not pre-wired. The dealer installed an OEM antennae for me - the headliner was partially removed from front to back to wire it. I paid 2 hours labour but it took them longer, and it would have taken me double their time. It was a lot of work. But it is do-able.


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Are Routan's prewired for DVD? (Whataguy)*

Has anyone tried headrest DVD players?
examples:
http://www.antonline.com/p_RHM-9.0G-NX_605589.htm
http://www.autoanything.com/dr....aspx

This looks like an easier install than an overhead mount. Wires are fished through the seat back, but I'm not sure how difficult it is to get to a power source.
Also hard to tell online how the material will match OEM seats. The Vizualogic say they match VW Routan OEM, but are more expensive.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Are Routan's prewired for DVD? (ben55124)*

most people that use these headrest complain that either the monitor angle is wrong or the front part of the headrest is at a weird angle
as for wiring for the RSE, you can get a AllGIG from NAVTV or a lockpick, they both let you add a RSE as well as aux
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4548565


----------



## gerardodada (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Are Routan's prewired for DVD? (71sbeetle)*

Our Routan has a DVD in the radio, which leads me to believe it is pre-wired for the video. I just saw this LCD screen at the VW Driver Gear online store. I would think it would be easy to install, and if so, you can probably get an aftermarket LCD for about $300 and do the same, no?
RSE MEDIA SYSTEM-1 SCREEN $995
Item #7B0051605B 
RSE Media system retro fit. 1 screen, 9 inch monitor. Includes two headsets and remote control. Requires REQ, REN, or RER radios which have DVD. 
Sold only through your local dealership. Professional installation may be required at an additional charge. Prices may vary.
VW Part #: 7B0051605B


----------



## Tr0p1c_6er (Jun 26, 2004)

We installed a JVC KD-AVX77 (steering wheel buttons work as they should) with headrest monitors from http://www.myronanddavis.com and they're both great. The angle on the monitors is adjustable and Myron&Davis did a perfect match on the leather (they build you an entire new set of headrests) you should definitely look in to them, the van is not wired for anything in the back unless it came with the monitors already in it. 
Now I just need some good wheels for it and someone to make springs.


_Modified by Tr0p1c_6er at 9:42 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## yellamo (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Are Routan's prewired for DVD? (gerardodada)*

Trust me when I say it's NOT prewired. See my post above. It took the techs two days to get the dang RSE installed.


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

Our Routan came with only one screen RSE (pre-installed by the dealer, not from factory). If I wanted a second screen, how hard would it be to install? Does anyone have a link to the part number?


----------

